# Mark Rippetoe starting strength 3 day split routine



## MisterD

Just after some peoples opinions on the above routine really.

Can see people on here swear by it, I'm looking to put on a bit of weight & this routine seems pretty simple but effective.

I'm currently doing this routine - http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/shaun--s-3-day-muscle-building-split.html which I'm finding okay, but after reading some articles on here about the Mark Rippetoe routine I'm thinking of trying it.

Thanks


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I made some big gains with the 5 x 5 routines Glenn pendlay Mark Riptoe and Bill starr.


----------



## MisterD

Cool, think I'll give it a go.


----------



## chrisj22

You can't go wrong, pal.

I deffo increased strength (and size), but it burnt me out a treat.

Squatting twice a week was too much for my body in the end.

All I'll say is that if you have average/above average recovery powers, do it.

It really is a great routine.


----------



## MisterD

chrisj22 said:


> You can't go wrong, pal.
> 
> I deffo increased strength (and size), but it burnt me out a treat.
> 
> Squatting twice a week was too much for my body in the end.
> 
> All I'll say is that if you have average/above average recovery powers, do it.
> 
> It really is a great routine.


I'll give it a go. See how I am with it.

If it's going to increase my strength and size then I'm game. I'm finding at the moment my downfall is my strength.

Thanks


----------



## chrisj22

MisterD said:


> I'll give it a go. See how I am with it.
> 
> If it's going to increase my strength and size then I'm game. I'm finding at the moment my downfall is my strength.
> 
> Thanks


Well it's deffo a good routine to try 

Just try adding 2.5kg a week on your big lifts and before you know it, you'll have added 10kg etc etc :thumbup1:


----------



## MisterD

Okay thanks for the advice mate. I'll give it a go!


----------



## hoggig

You can't go wrong with it mate. It's a tried and proven routine for many years.

One thing I can't stress enough is to stick with it as it is written. Don't start ****ing around with it and changing exercises around. You can supplement it with perhaps wide grip pullups and dips if you really wanted to, but no more than that.

As a beginner you will get great gains with it providing your diet is up to scratch.


----------



## MisterD

hoggig said:


> You can't go wrong with it mate. It's a tried and proven routine for many years.
> 
> One thing I can't stress enough is to stick with it as it is written. Don't start ****ing around with it and changing exercises around. You can supplement it with perhaps wide grip pullups and dips if you really wanted to, but no more than that.
> 
> As a beginner you will get great gains with it providing your diet is up to scratch.


Yeah that's what I've been reading, not to mess with it. I always say anyway simple is best!

I was going to do chin ups and decline dumbell press also aswell as sit ups but thats it.

What do you think?


----------



## hoggig

MisterD said:


> Yeah that's what I've been reading, not to mess with it. I always say anyway simple is best!
> 
> I was going to do chin ups and decline dumbell press also aswell as sit ups but thats it.
> 
> What do you think?


Chinups or wide grip pullups. Either are good. Chins will aid you biceps as well as Lats .To honest, most people find them easier to perform than wide grips. At this stage, whatever you can do will be great.

Either Situps, Crunches, Leg raises or hanging raises will be great. Only need to do them once, perhaps twice a week at most.

See how the routine works out for the 1st couple of weeks before adding either of the above to it. It starts off pretty easy but soon gets tough as you add the weight.

I would leave the decline presses alone for this routine. You should see sufficent gain in strength/size from the flat benches alone. Trust me, if you start at the correct Rep range/Weight and add to it every week, you won't have the need or energy for the dbell presses.


----------



## hoggig

One last thing. Rippetoe's program is purely designed for strength. Thats not to say you won't gain size especially when starting out but keep expectations in check. If you gain strength, size will come naturally as you start throwing heavier weights around.


----------



## Jake1436114563

It's a great way to build a solid foundation.

I'f recommend sticking with it for atleast 12 months.

In that time you should significatly increase your strength and size.

After a year you can look into his book "Practical Programming" I think it's called.

Or go onto a more bodybuilding focused split depending on your goals.


----------



## MisterD

Do you think I'll need someone to support me with this routine as I'll be working with heavier weights than normal?

Or am I safer off starting pretty light and adding a small amount of weight on every week?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Assume you mean a spotter?

You can do it without one, as with most workouts. but youll increase the chances of injuring yourself. I trained for 2 years without a spotter and only had one near miss when it came to dropping bars on my head etc. just be prepared and if you know your not going to get another rep out then leave it.

Dropping the weight and its not the same workout, so dont expect the same results.


----------



## chrisj22

The whole aim of it is to see a weekly progression in your lifts. You should think the first month is 'fairly' easyish to cope with (although you are still adding a small amount of weight to the bar each week), then the fun begins.

I used to grab a spotter I could trust when I was, say 2-3 months into it and I needed that big lift, but apart from that I was ok.

You should feel like you could have done more in the first 3-4 weeks sessions, but that's just until you hit the point where you can feel the added weight etc.

I'm being totally honest now, I had every intention of doing a few dumbbell curls at the end of the session (because everyone loves massive biceps, eh?!), but my arms were absolutely battered after heavy deads and rows, I didn't need to do them - and they actually grew without adding in curls.

Less is more my friend.


----------



## MisterD

So for the first couple of months I should be okay then really?

I like the idea of it being simple, the routine I'm doing at the moment is a bit too much for me. It focuses the main muscle groups but I feel I'm over working them! This seems alot better for me and looking at what people say on here about it, it's well worth giving it a go!

thanks


----------



## chrisj22

You should be ok for about the first 6 ish weeks then I reckon you may need a spotter, you may not, but it depends on what you're lifting.

Just take it easy, don't be impatient, some days you'll feel like adding on 5-10kg, but stick to the 2.5kg, even less if you need to.

Get hold of some fractional plates - these are a must, IMO for continued progression.

When I had been doing it for like 15-16 weeks I was at the point where my progression slowed down so I started introducing the fractional plates, ie. adding half a pound, or quarter of pound each week, just something to add weight, ha ha!


----------



## MisterD

Thanks for the advise mate.

I'll give it a bash, I'm gonna focus on the technique first anyway. Want to get that spot on before I mess with heavy weights.

I've just been watching some videos on youtube.


----------



## rodrigo

legs and shoulders is a boiler buster alright, after legs i am fooked couldnt think of whole shoulder session but the rest seems steady enough


----------



## MisterD

Just got back from the gym.

First time trying the routine and found it really good. Started with workout A (squats, bench & dead lift).

I squatted 40kg 3x5, benched 50kg 3x5 and dead lifted 60kg 1x5

Found the squats the hardest but I done them, my legs are a bit like jelly though lol !

Just focusing on getting my form spot on now more than anything, but overall found the workout really good !! also finished off with sit ups


----------



## MisterD

PS - that was the quickest gym session i've ever had !


----------



## Adam T

yep its an excellent routine..im 7 weeks in and nearly a stone heavier

squatt 40kg-65

bench 35-52

dead 40-75

word of warning tho learn the correct technique and donr get carried away with weight, and be carefull

ive done sumthin to my lower back and everytime i atempt a deadlift it goes again...

so im leaving deads alone for a few weeks and doing some light good mornings instead with shrugs...


----------



## MisterD

Adam T said:


> yep its an excellent routine..im 7 weeks in and nearly a stone heavier
> 
> squatt 40kg-65
> 
> bench 35-52
> 
> dead 40-75
> 
> word of warning tho learn the correct technique and donr get carried away with weight, and be carefull
> 
> ive done sumthin to my lower back and everytime i atempt a deadlift it goes again...
> 
> so im leaving deads alone for a few weeks and doing some light good mornings instead with shrugs...


Yeah that's what I'm doing to do, get my form spot on before I start using big weights. I'm going to go for lighter weights next time though, think I may of over done it for my first time, legs are aching like made today! The squat killed me.

My lower back is aching a bit aswell, was thinking of leaving deads of tomorrow, don't want to over do anything early on!

You've put on nearlly a stone in 7 weeks - that's awesome, fair play. If I gain that much in that space of time I'll be really happy !! :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Just lower the weight and go from there.

As I said, people get carried away with adding loads of weight - they get all concious of people 'seeing what they're lifting'.

Lower the squats to like 20kg etc, then build up from there. Warm up with just the bar and do loads of reps to get the blood pumping, then start.

I bet if you knock the weight down to 15-20kg you'll progress each week (providing your diet and rest is spot on).

If your back is really hurting, maybe do bent over rows instead, but I'd again lower the weight and concentrate on that lift. I can't emphasise how important the deadlift is. Many guys have incredible backs without doing deads, but imagine what their backs could be like with doing deadlifts?

Squats, bench, deads and barbell/dumbbell presses are pretty much all you need to build a solid physique.


----------



## MisterD

chrisj22 said:


> Just lower the weight and go from there.
> 
> As I said, people get carried away with adding loads of weight - they get all concious of people 'seeing what they're lifting'.
> 
> Lower the squats to like 20kg etc, then build up from there. Warm up with just the bar and do loads of reps to get the blood pumping, then start.
> 
> I bet if you knock the weight down to 15-20kg you'll progress each week (providing your diet and rest is spot on).
> 
> If your back is really hurting, maybe do bent over rows instead, but I'd again lower the weight and concentrate on that lift. I can't emphasise how important the deadlift is. Many guys have incredible backs without doing deads, but imagine what their backs could be like with doing deadlifts?
> 
> Squats, bench, deads and barbell/dumbbell presses are pretty much all you need to build a solid physique.


Yeah I'm definately going to lower the weight tomorrow and focus on my form.

Really enjoying the routine though (even though I've only done it once). I've been watching the videos on youtube as well, it just makes so much sense.

As it stands at the moment I'm pretty much dead on 13 stone & 6"2 in height. See what my gain is in a month!

Thanks for the advise mate!


----------



## Adam T

i started light and kept adding...but when it got heavy i still tried to add at the same rate and ended up pulling sumthin...oh you must eat as well, this week has been my worst, not been well so not eating properly and lost 1lb, hopefully get back on track next week

i added in rows for cleans and dips & curls

so

Squatt

Bench

Deads

Curls

then alternated with...

squatt

press

rows

dips

all 3x5 reps

but remember to do 2 sets of warm ups for each


----------



## MisterD

Adam T said:


> i started light and kept adding...but when it got heavy i still tried to add at the same rate and ended up pulling sumthin...oh you must eat as well, this week has been my worst, not been well so not eating properly and lost 1lb, hopefully get back on track next week
> 
> i added in rows for cleans and dips & curls
> 
> so
> 
> Squatt
> 
> Bench
> 
> Deads
> 
> Curls
> 
> then alternated with...
> 
> squatt
> 
> press
> 
> rows
> 
> dips
> 
> all 3x5 reps
> 
> but remember to do 2 sets of warm ups for each


Well today I done workout B, went well, lowered the weight and found it much better. Done 2 sets of 8 for warm up aswell with just the bar.

Instead of cleans I do pendlay rows. Found this pretty straight forward but I'm gonna focus on my form for the next few weeks.

For workout A I do Dips (2x8) and for workout b I do Chin ups (2x8) aswell as 50 decline sit ups each time.

As for my diet, I've been trying to eat as much as possible, something along the lines of:

Breakfast: Oats & Protein Shake

11:00: Scrambled egg & wholemeal break or 2 boiled eggs

13:30: Pasta & a tine of Tuna

17:00: Chicken breast or Salmon fillet with rice/potatoes

19:30: Protein Shake

21:30: Some sort of Cereal normally

Also when working out, I have a post workout protein shake.

Any comments on my diet? Anything else I can add in there or change?

thanks


----------



## Adam T

i think the key is to use scales to determine how much you should be eating

what you are eating looks ok to me, altho im not sure on the quantitys and therefore cals youre consuming? looks abut 2000-2500?...id say that a bit low but obv depends on how big you are etc...id say work out your BMR etc and add 500 cals for starters and just weight yourself once a week and adjust freom their

to give you an idea im eating similar to you, oats, peanut butter, cottage cheese, shakes,fish,rice,veg,chicken,meat,cereal, nuts milk etc etc

i havent used a set rigid diet, i just aim for 3000 cals and 1g per lb bodyweight of protein, i let the carbs and fats take care of themselves and just eat as clean as poss

i started at 5"9 12st and have gained 2lbs per week average

my shakes are simple...whey in the morning with oats and peanut butter

and whey pwo in milk....i hear its better to have a pwo shake with water but w/eva lol

i dont get into too much technicalities and just eat

other than that 2litres of water per day (thats in addition to any tea/coffee/juice etc i drink) and olive oil and multivits if i feel im short....but i eat plenty of fruit & veg and nuts so i dont usually bother tbh


----------



## MisterD

Adam T said:


> i think the key is to use scales to determine how much you should be eating
> 
> what you are eating looks ok to me, altho im not sure on the quantitys and therefore cals youre consuming? looks abut 2000-2500?...id say that a bit low but obv depends on how big you are etc...id say work out your BMR etc and add 500 cals for starters and just weight yourself once a week and adjust freom their
> 
> to give you an idea im eating similar to you, oats, peanut butter, cottage cheese, shakes,fish,rice,veg,chicken,meat,cereal, nuts milk etc etc
> 
> i havent used a set rigid diet, i just aim for 3000 cals and 1g per lb bodyweight of protein, i let the carbs and fats take care of themselves and just eat as clean as poss
> 
> i started at 5"9 12st and have gained 2lbs per week average
> 
> my shakes are simple...whey in the morning with oats and peanut butter
> 
> and whey pwo in milk....i hear its better to have a pwo shake with water but w/eva lol
> 
> i dont get into too much technicalities and just eat
> 
> other than that 2litres of water per day (thats in addition to any tea/coffee/juice etc i drink) and olive oil and multivits if i feel im short....but i eat plenty of fruit & veg and nuts so i dont usually bother tbh


What do you mean by using the scales to determine how much I should eat?

How do I find out my BMR?? Sorry to ask these questions but it doesn't make any sense to me lol.

What the best peanut butter to get, see a few people include that into their diet, think I'll get some!

Thanks for the advise though mate, much appreciated


----------



## Adam T

Well ok, im pretty new myself but heres my understanding

There are 3500 calories in a lb of bodyweight

BMR is base metabolic rate...how many calories your body needs if you were to do nothing all day long

now their are numerous ways to work out BMR...but try this calculator

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

then use this equation

If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2

If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375

If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55

If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725

If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

to determine how many calories you need...

(and remeber its only a rough guide)

so for example my BMR is 1880 x 1.2 (dont do much lol)

=2256 cals

so thats how many cals i need to eat to maintain the same weight

so eat more cals i should gain weight, eat less i should lose

(but remember i workout 3x per week so that burns calories)

so remember their are 3500 cals in lb of bodyweight

7 days in a week 3500/7= 500

so if you eat 500 extra calories per day (for me 2756) i should theoretically gain lb of weight per week...which is supposed to be the ideal amount for minimum fat gains, obv if i work out, do cardio etc im burning more cals so that what i mean by check the scales

say i decide to eat 3000 cals per day and im gaining 2lbs in a week, i can cut it down to 2750...check weight in another week, still might be too much, cut down to 2500 etc

like wise if you aint gaining increase the cals till you hit 1lb of weight gain/loss each week

basically, obv you have macros/fats/protein/carbs etc to work out

but as a beginner id say just eat 1g protein per lb of bodyweight and eat a good balanced diet, the fats and carbs should take care of themselves, obv the more advanced you get the more you will want to watch macros/carb types especially if cutting


----------



## MisterD

Well I worked out I should be consuming 2395 calories a day, so if I aim to consume 2800-3000 a day, I should start to see some gains?

Thanks for that mate, helps a lot.


----------



## rimzie_84

hoggig said:


> You can't go wrong with it mate. It's a tried and proven routine for many years.
> 
> One thing I can't stress enough is to stick with it as it is written. Don't start ****ing around with it and changing exercises around. You can supplement it with perhaps wide grip pullups and dips if you really wanted to, but no more than that.
> 
> As a beginner you will get great gains with it providing your diet is up to scratch.


can someone show me this routine?


----------



## MisterD

Have a look at this mate - http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=712752


----------



## rimzie_84

MisterD said:


> Have a look at this mate - http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=712752


Cheers mate, Great thread!!!


----------



## rimzie_84

When should I increase my weight on the bar? In the same week (ie) Monday and Friday (Routine a) or the following week. Advice please?

Has anyone done this routine, and what were the gains - weeks? :bounce:


----------



## Jake1436114563

Increase the weight when you can perform 3x5 with good form.


----------



## Antzlck

rimzie_84 said:


> When should I increase my weight on the bar? In the same week (ie) Monday and Friday (Routine a) or the following week. Advice please?
> 
> Has anyone done this routine, and what were the gains - weeks? :bounce:


Everytime you go into the gym you should be looking to increase the weights, assuming you did 3x5 the previous time you attempted the excercise. So you squat 95kg on Monday, you should be increasing that to 97.5/100kg when you squat again on Wednesday. It's a great programme. I love it, keeps me so motivated in the gym. But never cheat yourself by using poor perform just so you can up the weight, consider squatting for example, I found I was approaching 100kg two weeks ago but then I realised I wasn't going deep enough so dropped the weights and made sure I go at least parralel ... it's alot harder, I'm back to 100kg now properly!


----------

